# Attach PVC to 5 gallon bucket?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Get what is called a reducer.

Assuming you a pipe with the female end that matches the hole, get a reducer that fits in that pipe but also fits through the hole.

Put pipe on outside....apply primer and glue to pipe and reducer....push reducer through hole in bucket and into the pvc pipe. Hold it real tight until it sets.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google "bulkhead fitting"
It would work far better if you could attach it to the bottom so you would have a flat surface for better sealing surface.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Google "bulkhead fitting"
> It would work far better if you could attach it to the bottom so you would have a flat surface for better sealing surface.


That looks like what I need. Assuming I have 1" PVC would this work?

1" FPT Size, 2-1/4" Hole Size

Why is the hole so large for a 1" FPT? Would 1" PVC fit on that or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Bulkhead fitting might give issues with the curve of the bucket. It should be fine in the flat bottom if that works.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A 1" pvc riser inside the bucket with a 90° ell at the top edge and a hose from that point will do the same thing without screwing up a good 5 gallon bucket by putting a hole in it.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> A 1" pvc riser inside the bucket with a 90° ell at the top edge and a hose from that point will do the same thing without screwing up a good 5 gallon bucket by putting a hole in it.


Which is fine and dandy if you've got a pump or want to start a siphon every time.

I'd go the bulkhead route, like linked in the OP. They are literally made for things like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Places like Tractor Supply have fittings for tanks that use neoprene washers and threaded fittings. They should work on the bottom.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

NickTheGreat said:


> Which is fine and dandy if you've got a pump or want to start a siphon every time.
> 
> I'd go the bulkhead route, like linked in the OP. They are literally made for things like this. :thumbsup:


Siphoning made simple. Stop the flow before the siphon ceases. No starting again every time.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

A bucket is not much different than a sink. In other words, use a kitchen sink basket strainer then connect the pipe to the strainer as normal.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

or the flush tower from a toilet


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Or a pvc male adapter with a conduit nut and a gasket


----------

